
Top things you can do today as a DevOps to annoy developers - kvgrunberg
https://humanitec.com/blog/7-things-that-kill-your-developer-productivity
======
kvgrunberg
Spend some time jotting down the most sever f*ck-ups you can produce to really
drive your colleagues crazy. Any to add?

